# Appropriate breeding weight?



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi guys,

I purchased a pet store doe last week. I was told they were roughly 7 weeks (on the 14th) but that store is not known to be remotely knowledgeable about the animals they sell. As she was in with a male with her sisters, I've been weighing her and she's been at 20 g since the 17th. I would have expected a little weight gain even if not pregnant. I assume that size matters more than age when it comes to being able to handle a pregnancy. I don't intend to breed for another month regardless but was wondering if anyone else keeps tabs on their mice's weights? How heavy should she be before her first litter?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't keep tabs but I've always thought it coulde be useful/interesting to do a thread with the weights of mice,birth to adult,pet type and show type and throughout pregnancy.I breed from mine only roughly on age,I look more at size and condition.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

That makes sense.  I actually just weighed her now and she's 22 g now. 2 g jump, whoa! I'll be sure to keep charts and such - old habit from getting unwanted female rats from snake owners! Or my bio major just makes this stuff second nature. I love observing.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

that's a really interesting question.
I would go for overall appearance and size, too, but it would be nice to know, what they weigh. 
especilly during pregnancy concerning weight gain and the litter size. 
I will keep records of my further litters. (I love this stuff and would do it anyways ^^)


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

A ten percent weight increase is good news! Her numerical weight may never get as high as you might like it, but perhaps we need a BMI for mice... Some kind of comparison of size to weight to age. That would be more telling than anything.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Ooh, sounds like fun, I'm totes going to jump on the weighing bandwagon. See about asking Mrs. Beech (is it?), she does all types of weighing for her pregnant mice, maybe she has some stuff for older ones.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm happy to spread the nerdiness! With rats the weight gain during pregnancy wasn't much until the second week - then it got ridiculous. Age is definitely something to factor in and note, though with this doe I really don't know if 7 weeks is close to accurate.

She's 23 g today.  The buck is still 35 g (same as two weeks ago).

Helpful info on pregnancy weights: http://jeb.biologists.org/content/36/2/301.full.pdf


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

24 g tonight! This is just normal growth...right? I'd assume so it's just that she sat at 20 g for 6 days so the daily increase is throwing me.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Update:

I followed Frizzle's advice and contacted Mrs. Beach. She emailed me letting me know this could certainly be a pregnancy growth curve though the litter would be small, she's guessing 5. It could also be a delayed natural growth weight gain so it's just a matter of waiting to see at this point! Man, I don't know if I'm super excited or dreading this (I move at the end of April). I obviously would have no idea who the father is and would have liked a little control over my first litter but hey, babies would be fun. 

Update 2:



















I know, awful photos. The DSLR is just so darn big. : P Anyway, if she's pregnant, I don't see it. On the plus side, she seems to be responding well to the daily handling. She was very skittish upon arrival and still is just...less...panicked. Has anyone else noticed long haired mice looking greasy?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

This little lady went from 20 g to 25 g in 10 days (after being 20 g for a week prior). Crazy. I think the weight is stabilizing.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have seen the greasy-looking longhairs, but have found that they are usually feeling a smidge poorly. Your doe, with her weight gain, is obviously not poorly. I'd check the temp and humidity of her area.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

The grease seems to be gone now.  I wonder if she was just being lazy that day. It is a bit chilly in there so perhaps she's gaining due to that. Other than growing up that is. Her nest is lined with dog fur and is really warm so I think she's okay. Excited that the QT is ending soon so she can meet the ladies and have nest-mates. 

Or...intro to the buck. Beige x broken yellow resulting in 100% agouti may not be the wisest thing.


----------

